# Sahara on Harvey's Island no Longer Updating Items???



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

For some reason Sahara hasn't updated her items since last week on Harvey's Island. Does she only restock like once a week or something? I bought one of her wallpapers too but she's still selling that one so I know it's not because I didn't buy anything.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Nov 13, 2021)

The shops on Harv's island only change out their items once a week, on Mondays.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 13, 2021)

harv's island shops restock on mondays at 5am

minor exception for jolly redd's, who you can force restocks each next day by buying him out (in addition to the usual mondays at 5am stock reset)


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> harv's island shops restock on mondays at 5am
> 
> minor exception for jolly redd's, who you can force restocks each next day by buying him out (in addition to the usual mondays at 5am stock reset)



Ohhhh. I see. Interesting that they did it this way. Thanks for helping out, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 13, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Ohhhh. I see. Interesting that they did it this way. Thanks for helping out, I appreciate it a lot.


Also note that if any of the vendors visit your island, their stock can be different than the stock that they have at the Harvipelago.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 13, 2021)

Blueskyy said:


> Also note that if any of the vendors visit your island, their stock can be different than the stock that they have at the Harvipelago.



Ah interesting. I was hoping this would be the case. Thanks for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## KittenNoir (Nov 14, 2021)

They all change once a week  I wish it was a daily change


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 14, 2021)

KittenNoir said:


> They all change once a week  I wish it was a daily change



Yeah it def should be a daily change. But maybe this we'll prevent us from getting everything so quickly and then having little else to do lol


----------



## Serabee (Nov 14, 2021)

Kaizer said:


> Yeah it def should be a daily change. But maybe this we'll prevent us from getting everything so quickly and then having little else to do lol


I mean, it makes perfect sense to me- they're supposed to be weekly vendors. The benefit of having them on Harv's island is having access to them 7 days a week (say you need more plant starts from Leif, or decide you actually DO want that rug, or don't quite have the bells to buy something, etc.) and not having to track them down. But they're still weekly vendors- Nintendo didn't want to devalue them TOO much.

Sure, it'd be easier if they restocked daily. But the game already has given us a lot more convenience than previous games, so it seems fair to limit us in some ways.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 14, 2021)

Serabee said:


> I mean, it makes perfect sense to me- they're supposed to be weekly vendors. The benefit of having them on Harv's island is having access to them 7 days a week (say you need more plant starts from Leif, or decide you actually DO want that rug, or don't quite have the bells to buy something, etc.) and not having to track them down. But they're still weekly vendors- Nintendo didn't want to devalue them TOO much.
> 
> Sure, it'd be easier if they restocked daily. But the game already has given us a lot more convenience than previous games, so it seems fair to limit us in some ways.



Yeah you have a point.


----------

